# Tips and advice for first time living quarters trailer?



## Fairyprncss5678 (10 mo ago)

I don't have any advice but I wanted to let you know that I'm available for adoption. 35 yrs old, will help with horses, and bring more for you to love.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

That sounds like a BEAUTIFUL trailer @beau159! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! All I can offer is go to the closet organizing at Lowe's... being organized is really helpful and there's lots of baskets and shelves that help. In all honesty I didn't see that much difference in my first gooseneck trailer as my LQ trailer... but lots of extras! I don't like to cook in my trailer so usually take a grill but a friend of mine has recently started bringing an electric skillet and I kinda like that idea for cooking bacon and what not outside... do you have mangers? I love to put those Command Utility hooks a few places to hold keys and jackets. 

Good luck on your first trip!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

All I can say is best of luck to you in getting it when they said it would be there!
Last September, I ordered a Kubota side by side. They said first of the year. Now it's April, and I still don't have it!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Make sure everything has it's place before your first trip - otherwise it will look like a tornado zone by the end of your weekend trip. 

Does your trailer have an awning? If so, 100% get one of those cheap plastic tables from Walmart (or any other big box store) and set it up under your awning. It helps provide some separation from your sleeping area, and gives you a really good place to set-up meals (especially if you want to cook-out at shows!). If you have the room and have the want, get a roll of fake grass (or similar) to set-up under the awning too. Super convenient for taking shoes off and keeping the dirt to a minimum in the living quarters.

@Fairyprncss5678 I agree, pretty please @beau159 can you adopt us? That sounds like an absolute DREAM trailer.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

lb27312 said:


> That sounds like a BEAUTIFUL trailer @beau159! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics! All I can offer is go to the closet organizing at Lowe's... being organized is really helpful and there's lots of baskets and shelves that help. In all honesty I didn't see that much difference in my first gooseneck trailer as my LQ trailer... but lots of extras! I don't like to cook in my trailer so usually take a grill but a friend of mine has recently started bringing an electric skillet and I kinda like that idea for cooking bacon and what not outside... do you have mangers? I love to put those Command Utility hooks a few places to hold keys and jackets.


Yes I have mangers and also a hay pod on top. 

Oh, I am already stocked up on Command strips in anticipation of what I think I want to put where. And I've had a good month of googling and FB'ing to hack storage ideas. Once trailer actually gets here, then I can go about getting storage bins to fit all the nooks and crannies and utilize the space the best possible. 

There is a recessed cooktop in it which I probably won't use but someone suggested getting a small toaster oven which I think is a great idea if you want to bake something (my kids love chicken nuggets) instead of just putting it in the microwave. Of course, my trips are never going to be long so it would be real easy to have prepared food in the fridge that you just have to re-heat. I did go with the bigger fridge. 

Yes, a small portable grill is a great idea. Especially when I drag the hubby along. I did have the trailer wired so we can hook up a satellite dish if we want (ahem, if he wants, LOL).


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zimalia22 said:


> All I can say is best of luck to you in getting it when they said it would be there!
> Last September, I ordered a Kubota side by side. They said first of the year. Now it's April, and I still don't have it!


??? No, it's actually on its way.

I was expecting a 6-12 month wait so this is a _very _pleasant surprise to have it so soon. Supposedly, they had the materials to make mine (and not some of the other models) so mine got moved up in the order.

However, the bigger PICKUP that we ordered before I ordered my trailer ..... still no word on that! Which doesn't shock me. Just the way it goes.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Fairyprncss5678 said:


> I don't have any advice but I wanted to let you know that I'm available for adoption. 35 yrs old, will help with horses, and bring more for you to love.





ClearDonkey said:


> Make sure everything has it's place before your first trip - otherwise it will look like a tornado zone by the end of your weekend trip.
> 
> Does your trailer have an awning? If so, 100% get one of those cheap plastic tables from Walmart (or any other big box store) and set it up under your awning. It helps provide some separation from your sleeping area, and gives you a really good place to set-up meals (especially if you want to cook-out at shows!). If you have the room and have the want, get a roll of fake grass (or similar) to set-up under the awning too. Super convenient for taking shoes off and keeping the dirt to a minimum in the living quarters.
> 
> @Fairyprncss5678 I agree, pretty please @beau159 can you adopt us? That sounds like an absolute DREAM trailer.


I could bring you all along as grooms and stall-muckers! LOL.

Yes, trailer has an awning. And yes, I plan to pick up some sort of camping-type rug for the outdoors area. I do want to do that in order to keep the LQ a bit cleaner


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

beau159 said:


> ??? No, it's actually on its way.
> 
> I was expecting a 6-12 month wait so this is a _very _pleasant surprise to have it so soon. Supposedly, they had the materials to make mine (and not some of the other models) so mine got moved up in the order.
> 
> However, the bigger PICKUP that we ordered before I ordered my trailer ..... still no word on that! Which doesn't shock me. Just the way it goes.


Congratulations to you!! 

We ordered the side by side, we thought in plenty of time to have it by this time of year to pull K lines with. But, the hold up is the tubing to make the top part and the little bumpers that go on it. It's all done save for that. It, as well as many others, have just been setting, waiting. 

I sure hope your truck comes soon!


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations. I say learn to keep an eye on your water tanks, grey and black. Your grey water tank will fill up way faster than black water. And it is too late now, but I hope your grey tank is vented outside the trailer. I can't believe they would still make them that way, but some of the older trailers, the grey tank is vented under the kitchen sink (stupid). Have fun.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

charrorider said:


> Congratulations. I say learn to keep an eye on your water tanks, grey and black. Your grey water tank will fill up way faster than black water. And it is too late now, but I hope your grey tank is vented outside the trailer. I can't believe they would still make them that way, but some of the older trailers, the grey tank is vented under the kitchen sink (stupid). Have fun.


Hmm. Have no idea where it is vented. But that would be dumb if it was vented inside!

I am pretty sure the trailer comes with gauges so you know how full everything is on the display wall thing. (whatever the term is!) 
But yes, that will be a learning curve for me.
I've seen lots of discussion on some FB groups that Lakota does NOT design the tanks easy to empty but I've saved lots of screenshots of adapters to buy to make things easier if need be.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Hmm. Have no idea where it is vented. But that would be dumb if it was vented inside!
> 
> I am pretty sure the trailer comes with gauges so you know how full everything is on the display wall thing. (whatever the term is!)
> But yes, that will be a learning curve for me.
> I've seen lots of discussion on some FB groups that Lakota does NOT design the tanks easy to empty but I've saved lots of screenshots of adapters to buy to make things easier if need be.


I wouldn't think Lakota designs their own waste water tanks. Most likely it buys it from a manufacturer of waste water tanks for RVs. But I could be wrong. And I wouldn't think that anyone designs a grey tank that vents under the sink any more.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would take the gray water tank vented under the sink over a black tank vented inside...
Dish washing soapy water, shower water and such although a pest is not usually aromatic like your toilet water is...yuck.
Full hook-ups will be your friend...

I camped with tent campers eons ago and then travel trailer as a family with my parents...
Once I married my family had a boat...cabin cruiser with kitchen and bath facilities...
The smell of bacon frying is delicious at breakfast time...not so much at 3PM nor is the greasy residue so nice that seems to gather on many surrounding areas you not realize were coated..
A electric fry-pan used outdoors on that table with a heat barrier between underneath and tabletop would be something I would strongly consider. We cooked on the back of our boat as did others who valued their boat interior not be sticky and smelly of residue after a season of being on the beach for weekends...
Appropriate heavy-duty extension cord to power that small appliance so proper current travel to cook quickly and efficiently both breakfast meals and dinner of nuggets for your kids...
When we docked we did have power for lights and amenities we often did not use actually, but sat on the boat back or dock and had giant family time with all the others surrounding each other.
Its also nice once the kids are put down in evening to sit outdoors enjoying a quiet fire and sipping hot coffee or beverage of choice....may I suggest considering a screen room and or a supply of Yard Guard to keep the pests at bay...
A small portable gas grill that runs from small LP tanks was easily portable, not take up much space but your LQ trailer may have outdoor hookups and not need extra tank.

I love the idea of utilizing storage space available and being creative in using what where...
Enjoy your new trailer....
Crossing fingers the truck arrives just as unexpectedly since you were given a date and now have " ?? " instead on delivery...
Oh the fun you shall have with the horses and family, enjoying so much quality family time...
🐴...


----------



## Dancing Arab (10 mo ago)

That sounds amazing! No advice, but I’m also up for adoption. Will work for food. Obey orders. Won’t get in the way. Happy to do any and all work you need done. Comes with 1100 pound shaggy beast.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

test at the dealer first: run the fan in the bathroom, run the fridge electric & propane, turn on the burners in the stove, run all of the faucets while still at the dealer, flush the toilet, run the AC, run the heater, check each individual light to make sure all of the switches work.

for added creature comforts: we love a large mat under the awning, and a smaller mat under the stairs, then in the stud stall we turn that into the mudroom when we get to camp, dog food bins go out there and all of our footwear, suction cups to hold rain coats to dry at camp, when it is raining often we will enter through the stud stall door take off wet layers and muddy boots then enter through the bathroom.

as with any trailer check your lug nut size and make sure to have appropriate tools to change a tire if needed. 

damp-rid or the dollar store alternative, i like the ones with charcoal in them use the LQ about 10 times last year with the dogs and you could walk in it today and not know it

a shocker gooseneck hitch makes the ride a lot better, more $$ so might not be in the cards today but with the exception of extremely terrible roads if we forget something on the counter it is generally shifted a few inches when we get to the destination so I figure that is probably meaning a decent ride in the lq so a decent ride for the horses


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

tim62988 said:


> test at the dealer first: run the fan in the bathroom, run the fridge electric & propane, turn on the burners in the stove, run all of the faucets while still at the dealer, flush the toilet, run the AC, run the heater, check each individual light to make sure all of the switches work.
> 
> for added creature comforts: we love a large mat under the awning, and a smaller mat under the stairs, then in the stud stall we turn that into the mudroom when we get to camp, dog food bins go out there and all of our footwear, suction cups to hold rain coats to dry at camp, when it is raining often we will enter through the stud stall door take off wet layers and muddy boots then enter through the bathroom.
> 
> ...


With the current blizzard situation, I'll be delayed getting my trailer. I do plan to use everything that I can while it is there but it might also still be winterized due to the temperatures, so some things I might not be able to do (as far as water). 

But I do plan to check every cubboard, every light, every drawer, every hook, every closure. 

Hubby already bought an impact wrench for me to have to change a tire. I've always done it the old fashioned way with a tire iron and cheater bar (which I will also have in the trailer as manual backup) but I'm looking forward to having a "speedy" way to change a tire. 

Also need 

Good tip on the dampRid. I hadn't heard of that. I did see someone mention to burn a candle in the sink to help with condensation if you have the heater running a lot.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well........she arrived at the dealership today!! Beautiful! Can't wait! I was _supposed_ to be there Friday so I could pick it up but the shipping was worried about the weather?? So they didn't bring it. I was pretty mad about that but not much you can do.

Now the real bummer is that now I can't get it until the middle of May.  (That's why they were supposed to get it here last week.) I am flying out tomorrow morning for work for an entire week, and then I have a barrel clinic the following week, so I quite literally cannot drive the 2 hours to the dealership to get it until all that is done.

Soon, very soon!

Sneak peak pictures!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

And story of my life keeps changing. Bad news, my barrel racing clinic is canceled. Good news? I can go get my trailer next week!! Waa-hoo!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep an opened box of baking soda in your fridge, it will keep it from getting moldy. 

I know a few people with Lakotas and they love them.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> Keep an opened box of baking soda in your fridge, it will keep it from getting moldy.


I already got some! Ready to go. 

There's a small corner of my basement filled with STUFF just waiting for the trailer!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

You'll be real happy with it. You sure have room for lots of horses!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The trailer looks great! I actually like the Lakotas and have looked at them a few time. I have a kieferbuilt. I think the biggest thing for you will be to cover the trailer in the winter (over the air conditioner) and to make sure you check the seals each year. That is the only issue I have really had is the leak. I am pretty sure at this point it's the seal around the air conditioner so we are planning to replace it this year and then rip everything out and re-do the interior but mine is old. I bought it new in 2003. Other than that, I can't think of any major advice.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh and open up the awning in the spring so you can clean it. It gets really moldy over the winter.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Hubby already bought an impact wrench for me to have to change a tire. I've always done it the old fashioned way with a tire iron and cheater bar (which I will also have in the trailer as manual backup) but I'm looking forward to having a "speedy" way to change a tire.


Great for removing the lug nuts but also speedy way to overnighter and cause damage putting them back on. So off with the impact and on with a torque wrench set to the specs or a socket wrench if you can be reasonably sure you can get it to spec without over or undertightening.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@farmpony84 , have you removed the cover on the inside and tightened the 4 boltsthat hold it on? This in a common problen over time the seal compresses and then needs tightening or it will leak.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Its BEAUTIFUL!

So far, out of everyone I know ordering things, you are the only one to actually get it when promised!
I'm still waiting on my side by side, now they aren't even making up excuses why it's not here.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> The trailer looks great! I actually like the Lakotas and have looked at them a few time. I have a kieferbuilt. I think the biggest thing for you will be to cover the trailer in the winter (over the air conditioner) and to make sure you check the seals each year. That is the only issue I have really had is the leak. I am pretty sure at this point it's the seal around the air conditioner so we are planning to replace it this year and then rip everything out and re-do the interior but mine is old. I bought it new in 2003. Other than that, I can't think of any major advice.
> 
> Oh and open up the awning in the spring so you can clean it. It gets really moldy over the winter.


Very good thoughts. Didn't know this.



Zimalia22 said:


> So far, out of everyone I know ordering things, you are the only one to actually get it when promised!
> I'm still waiting on my side by side, now they aren't even making up excuses why it's not here.


Sheer luck for the trailer.

My pickup?? No word on that.  It's funny b/c I was expecting 6-12 months for my trailer and I get it in about 3 months.
We were told 3-4 months on a pickup and I have an odd feeling it's going to be 9+ months ........

I do not like the idea of using our current pickup for this trailer but it's all we have right now so I'm going to see how she pulls home (empty). 
I also don't like the idea of making payments on a trailer that sits idle and doesn't get used! Nor spending money on hotel rooms when I have a hotel on wheels.
Hubby is confident current pickup will be fine but worst case scenario if it is just not working, we'll hopefully find something used for the time being until our real pickup arrives. 
So that's the backup plan if needed. Of course, the big question is if we can even find something used. 
The market is still utterly ridiculous. Feels like it will never be back to normal ever again.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ksbowman said:


> @farmpony84 , have you removed the cover on the inside and tightened the 4 boltsthat hold it on? This in a common problen over time the seal compresses and then needs tightening or it will leak.


I have no idea? I will mention this to husband. I think all of what he has done has been up on the roof.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

@beau159 .... You've mentioned a impact wrench for the just in case time crap happens...
Impact guns require a impact socket..a bit special and more expensive to purchase but a real necessity or you will literally crack the socket rendering you in deep trouble quick...
Now, sockets come long or short in length so depending upon how long your wheel studs are...I would just go with the longer impact socket and not have a worry.
My hubby's sockets for his impact gun and tire use are black in color_ {his is Snap-On brand as a mechanic by trade}_
Make sure when you go to purchase that socket you know what size drive the gun is and whether your lugs are "Metric or SAE" in sizing...._*it makes a difference!!*_ You can buy in sets of various size or just a specific size single socket too.

Happy trailer use to you and may you be very prepared and have no use for all those safety things at the ready.
🐴...


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I think I have the same trailer in the 4 horse version (and mine's a 2018)!

We towed ours with a 2500 diesel for the first 2 years. It was just fine. We upgraded last fall to a dually and it's much nicer but we got by before that.

I'm going to get a set of those plastic storage drawers to put in the back tack to hold more things. I usually keep two plastic tubs with blankets and extra boots on the floor but DH was thinking the drawers might be nicer.

Get a paper towel rack to put up! 

If it's muddy I put towels down all over the floor in the LQ, easier to clean up. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> @beau159 .... You've mentioned a impact wrench for the just in case time crap happens...
> Impact guns require a impact socket..a bit special and more expensive to purchase but a real necessity or you will literally crack the socket rendering you in deep trouble quick...
> Now, sockets come long or short in length so depending upon how long your wheel studs are...I would just go with the longer impact socket and not have a worry.
> My hubby's sockets for his impact gun and tire use are black in color_ {his is Snap-On brand as a mechanic by trade}_
> Make sure when you go to purchase that socket you know what size drive the gun is and whether your lugs are "Metric or SAE" in sizing...._*it makes a difference!!*_ You can buy in sets of various size or just a specific size single socket too.


The hubs has it all ready for me. I don't know all the names for all those things, LOL. And I'm probably calling it the wrong thing by calling it an impact wrench.

He just has to show me how to use it now.




QueenofFrance08 said:


> I think I have the same trailer in the 4 horse version (and mine's a 2018)!
> 
> We towed ours with a 2500 diesel for the first 2 years. It was just fine. We upgraded last fall to a dually and it's much nicer but we got by before that.
> 
> ...


Sure does look nearly the same!

I used to tow my current trailer with a half ton pickup for a few years until we could afford something bigger. I just went slower if there was a horrible wind but it was just fine. Nicer of course when we were able to upgrade.
Now it's not so much the problem of affording but getting your hands on one!!! Crazy. Truthfully, our current pickup will function for the time being I am sure. But it will be awfully nice when the new bigger pickup is done.

I already utilized the plastic drawers in my current trailer, and yes, they make handy storage!
Already have paper towel holder to install.
I didn't buy any rugs for the LQ yet, but they will be ones that I can just throw in the wash if they get pretty dirty. Good thought on the towels though!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Add plastic runners, kind of like you see in a newly carpeted house being shown for sale...they can take a beating and protect what's underneath well too...
Do you have dogs that will travel with you too?
MIL used plastic place-mats under food/water dishes and under that was a larger hand towel to capture drip from the mouth after a drink saved her motorhome carpet a lot of yuck.

We actually were well-trained "visitors"...off went the shoes on entry and stacked next to the door in a large wicker basket.
Keys got hung on the "key" rack, shoes in the basket and come on in...
🐴...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, I got it home Wednesday! Now the real work begins on figuring out how to use everything, and get it ready to go. 

I've had 2 nights to practice loading my 3 horses into it. So far, it is *not *going well.  But I'm not rushing it, not pushing it, not stressing them. First night, Dexter and Lilly did fairly well, going slow, and they did go on. I put them on the very last slant. Red would not go on. Just stood on the ramp and looked at me! Same with him the second night (last night). But then Lilly would NOT go on the second night. So that does worry me a bit but I have to remind myself to BE PATIENT and we'll figure it out. It is quite a bit different with the side load. Patience angels be with me!! 

Also truck shopping after work today. I'm real worried it might be 6+ months until we get our actual pickup. Our current truck can obviously pull it but I think it would feel more comfortable with appropriate truck. So hopefully we can find something higher miles just for the time being.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

That's funny about the loading. Are they used to a ramp? I built a ramp this winter and put on ours because I thought they would like it better than the high step to get in. Turns out they don't trust the ramp even though they cross a wood bridge I have on the obstacle course relaxed. I'll keep working and giving a treat when they load. They will go in but it takes a couple of three tries.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ksbowman said:


> That's funny about the loading. Are they used to a ramp? I built a ramp this winter and put on ours because I thought they would like it better than the high step to get in. Turns out they don't trust the ramp even though they cross a wood bridge I have on the obstacle course relaxed. I'll keep working and giving a treat when they load. They will go in but it takes a couple of three tries.


All 3 of mine have never loaded with a ramp.

They don't really seem to mind that so much. I honestly think it's a combination of the NEW SMELL trailer and the weird approach angle for the side load. 
The back stall isn't so bad, but it's a bit of a turn to go farther up. 
I think also seems to work better to try to lead them up with me on their RIGHT side (rather than the normal left side), because then they are better positioned on the ramp to go in at the angle, so that is kind of awkward too.
Ideally yes I prefer to "send" my horses onto the trailer, which we've been playing with too, but I'm trying multiple things.
But I guess I have not made it my goal to get them on immediately because I do not want to force it and make it stressful at all. If they are staying relaxed and making a partial attempt to move weight forward when I ask, they're getting rewarded. 

I think a lot of stress at work this week and making my mind stress more about it.
I'm probably have more anxiety about it than I need to.
They all really seemed on edge last night and looking around (not sure why) so that influences their mindset too. Which is why I told myself not to make a big deal of it.

My mom had trouble loading her horse last year in her brand new trailer (she had a typical rear load). She kind of felt once it lost the "new trailer" smell and had a used horse smell, the problem seemed to go away. So I feel like I have that in the back of my mind too. 

I have been working with them one-on-one. My game plan tonight is to load Dexter (since he's been the good one so far), and put a hay bag in there for him and just let him stand, eat, and relax.
Then try to load Lilly. It might help to have the buddy already in the trailer. And if I can get her on, then try to load Red (the one who hasn't gone on yet).


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@beau159 - When I got my new trailer, been 8 years now, but my tried and true horse Wrangler, which does anything asked WOULD NOT get in the new trailer... it was almost exactly like my previous trailer. No ramp, slant load just like the other.... there were drop down windows on the back that weren't there before but they were closed so looked like the one before. ARGH! I was not patient and we had it out.... then I went the only feed he would get was in the trailer, this horse is a food hound so to say I was shocked when he wouldn't even get in to get food, was an understatement. Then we had it out again.... my SO at the time told me to leave it.... I left it called a very patient friend of mine and after a few minutes she got him in! Again ARGH!!! But that's all it took, in once then never refused to load. I think it was the new smell, I had gotten my previous one used... 

Good luck! Very nice trailer!!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@beau159, Maybe you could take a couple shovels of manure and throw it in and close it up for a little while and get there smell in there. Be worth a try. Even some urine soaked bedding.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Trailer is getting more ready every day. I'll get pictures up eventually. It apparently was NOT dewinterized like my dealer said. I'm discovering my dealer knows a whole lot of nothing.  Also discovered my pocket door to the bathroom has a huge scratch in it and is very, very warped. I didn't even think to open it and check it until yesterday. So I'll be making a phone call tomorrow on that.

Still need to check out the water heater. Hubby didn't have the size socket needed to put the anode back in so we'll have to get that first so I can put that in there. 

And figure out the silly Wineguard thing! Super confusing. I honestly won't be using it much but just wanted it wired and ready to go, should we start using it more down the road.


And....... the trailer loading saga continues. I never ever would have imagined I would have so much trouble. _NEVER! _Worked on it today. I had to kinda "pull" Dexter on but he is very food motivated so he went on with a bucket of grain. He has been the only one I have gotten on each time. I put him in a slant with a haybag and dumped some grain in the manger for him to munch on. 

Then went to try Lilly. Nope. Worked on her for a while, then switched to Red.
Nope. 
And I proceeded to switch back and forth between them for the nearly the next 1 1/2 hours. I thought we HAVE to get this today - it's been long enough. A rain shower started blowing in so then I called it quits. 

Dexter was great standing in there by himself for that length of time. And he pee'ed once and pooped twice so he's helping take the "new smell" away. 

I don't push Lilly hard and make sure it stays calm, relaxed, and encouraging. If she gets frustrated, she is the type of horse that will threaten to rear. So we're going to stay away from any frustration. I kinda got her on 3/4 of the way 2 nights ago, but I think all I got today was 1 front foot actually inside the trailer. She'll stand on the ramp all day long though. 

Red, I tried getting after him a bit today and making his booty move. Didn't work. Still didn't step one foot in the trailer. And would also just stand there on the ramp and look at me. 

I messaged a friend today. She's an amazing horseman but she's unfortunately about 2 hours from me. I could haul to her in my other trailer (they go on that just fine; did yesterday!) but I feel like we need the groundwork help with the object that's creating the problem. So I am hoping she can recommend someone else that might be possibly able to come to me. I feel exasperated and out of ideas! I'm mind boggled on why this is such an ordeal. I have zero problems getting my horses to do anything! They are so well-traveled and so well-versed otherwise. It is a side load which is weird to them, but dang!

Okay, that turned into a bit of a vent.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Lakota has been super helpful with any warranty stuff in my experience so hopefully you can get your door figured out!

I'm not sure if you have tried to fill the water tank but if it leaks out the bottom it's because they keep the cap in the water heater panel (on the outside). We had that and were very confused at first.

A few of our horses (who love slant loads) have had issues with our side load. We've found it helpful to park with something blocking the left side of the ramp (like a tree, or put a pallet up) so they can't swing over there when they don't want to get on. Just an idea for you!


----------

